# Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort  (#4066)



## Miss Marty (Dec 9, 2007)

*
Previously the Embassy Vacation Resort
then Sunterra, and now Diamond Resort
South Lake Tahoe -  California (Nevada)*

We are thinking about staying at the
Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort  (#4066)   
In a regular 2 Bedrooms 6 / 6 Full Kit

It has been years since we have visited this area 
and was wondering how far this resort is to Reno
and Virginia City (Also how far away is Las Vegas)

Have the original older units (built around 1997) been remodeled recently

RE: The resort is currently under construction adding 40 more 2BR units. Expect to be done in Oct. ’07 - Did they build a new building or remodel

RE: There is a $7 daily parking fee per vehicle (self park and valet)
Is there a charge for handicap parking if your vehicle has handicap plates 

RE: Laundry - Washer and Dryers in Unit
Will the new units have washer and dryers

How many floors and units does the resort have
Do they give exchangers Lake Views with Balconies

Does the resort offer transportation to the Casinos
How far is it from the Lake Tahoe Main St. Casinos 

Any place to rent a pontoon boat to take out on lake
How are the temps/weather from Mid April to Mid May
Do they offer an indoor pool with hot tub (lake view)
Do the 2 Bedrooms have fireplaces and whirlpool tubs

I read that it is near Heavenly Ski Lift - we do not ski
Any suggestions on places to visit & nice restaurants  

Thanks


----------



## nightnurse613 (Dec 10, 2007)

Marty- I'm bumping this up since we're planning to visit late July 2008. If no one answers, we'll make sure there is an update when we go!!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 10, 2007)

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> Previously the Embassy Vacation Resort
> then Sunterra, and now Diamond Resort
> South Lake Tahoe -  California (Nevada)*
> ...



I can answer some of your questions:

It's about an hour to Reno (50 mi.) and Virginia City (40 mi. - but winding) - and over 7 hours to Las Vegas (450 mi.)



> Does the resort offer transportation to the Casinos
> How far is it from the Lake Tahoe Main St. Casinos



I am going to say it's a couple of miles or so.  I don't know if the resort offers transportation but there is a local casino bus, and some of the casinos have their own shuttles.



> Any place to rent a pontoon boat to take out on lake
> How are the temps/weather from Mid April to Mid May



The Avg. high on May 1st is 54 degrees and Avg. low is 29 degrees - at this elevation, spring come late... April and May are both still very cool and in April there could even be snow on the ground.  We have been there when it snowed Memorial Day weekend!   

I doubt if they are renting pontoons yet.  Not to mention, that even in the summer, the lake never gets warm - in April and May it will be ice water!  If I haven't discouraged you yet, you can probably rent pontoon boats at Camp Richardson - if boat rentals are open for the season.



> Do they offer an indoor pool with hot tub (lake view)



They do have an indoor pool, but no view.



> Do the 2 Bedrooms have fireplaces and whirlpool tubs -



As I recall - yes, you might want to check the TUG reviews for that.



> I read that it is near Heavenly Ski Lift - we do not ski



It really isn't - probably about 2 miles away - the Heavenly Gondola is right in the middle of the strip next to the Marriott and Harrah's.  The Gondola is a fun sightseeing activity and Heavenly should be closed or close to it by this time.



> Any suggestions on places to visit & nice restaurants



The buffet on the top floor of Harrahs has a gorgeous view and so does the Chart House (upscale) on Kingsbury Grade.  If it's warm, you can't beat the outdoor dining right on the beach at Camp Richardson - The Beacon, but in April/May they probably won't be offering outside dining yet - too cold.

*Lots of Info. on my Tahoe Travel Page.*


----------



## nightnurse613 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks Denise.  Just what I needed.  My daughter's birthday is in late July and she lives fairly close by so I was going to send her there for a birthday present.  Her husband can bring his bike, too!


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 19, 2007)

*Boats*

see post below


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 19, 2007)

*Boats*

Adjacent to the Resort is Ski Run Marina  - (The Name of the street that intersects SR 50)  The original Califonia Parking Lot is at the top of the street, they added a chairlift (which runs in the Summer) from the Marriott Timeshare Complex to the middle of the moutain)

http://www.tahoesports.com/boat_rentals_lake_tahoe.php

Literally closer than your car will be parked

As to Transportation in addition to Casino related shuttles

http://www.tahoesbest.com/Transportation/nifty_fifty_trolley.htm

http://www.tahoesbest.com/Places/images/SLTtrolleymap.jpg


----------



## Garnet (Dec 20, 2007)

Own there-just this year-so haven't stayed there yet.  Whirlpool tubs in master, and yes to fireplaces.  You can walk to groceries and a few places to eat.  Can't tell you where-when I stayed next door at the Tahoe Beach and Ski, we ate in every day.  It (Lake Tahoe Resort) is one of the few resorts right next  to the lake-very few lake views-I highly doubt an exchanger will get one.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 21, 2007)

*RCI Exchange*

We decided to pass on three 2 bedroom RCI Exchanges 
(for the last two weeks of April & the first week of May)
because we did not want to pay out $7 per day parking!

Hopefully we can pick up a few weeks in Vegas instead

Thanks for all the replies


----------

